# my May Ann Arbor trip on Wolverine trains #350/355



## boratwanksta (Jun 26, 2006)

i don't have a travelogue written of this trip yet(i'm working on creating one), but i'm working on creating a flickr set of pics i took on my Amtrak trip to Ann Arbor last month(on trains #350 + 355). its still incomplete(as i haven't had time to upload all of them yet), but i thought i'd post that i have a small number of pics from that trip now up, in case anyone's curious to look at the pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594177647734/

so far, i've mostly uploaded pics i took from the train, but i'm working on getting more of those pics uploaded, and i hope to soon upload some city pics of Ann Arbor too, once i have the free time to do so. enjoy!


----------

